# WW3 fears as Chinese state media reveals ‘three-stage battle plan’ to invade Taiwan as US stages war games in Pacific



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2021)

Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.

All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2021)

If they invade Taiwan…
Taiwan will kick their ass

Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If they invade Taiwan…
> Taiwan will kick their ass
> 
> Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically



You seem not to realize how China is rapidly increasing its military capabilities.









						China's growing firepower raises question: could U.S. defend Taiwan?
					

In war games, China often wins, and U.S. warships and aircraft are kept at bay.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2021)

Looks as  if there pushing for a war. I hope its just bluff.  Thanks for posting the info.  As far as our involvement , the types we have in Congress and White House I am not sure they are up to  it.


----------



## EMH (Jul 2, 2021)

Traitor Joe does not care.

China has enriched the Biden klan way more than Taiwan...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Looks as  if there pushing for a war. I hope its just bluff.  Thanks for posting the info.











						Taiwan's army 'ill-prepared' for potential Chinese attack | DW | 05.04.2021
					

Taiwanese civilians seem to be unfazed by the military pressure that Beijing is exerting. Military experts, on the other hand, are preoccupied and fear the armed forces are not ready to react.




					www.dw.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2021)

EMH said:


> Traitor Joe does not care.
> 
> China has enriched the Biden klan way more than Taiwan...


Sloe Joe only wants happy talk.

I want to talk about happy things': Biden bristles at Afghanistan drawdown questions ahead of July Fourth weekend​


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 2, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If they invade Taiwan…
> ...



Rapidly and with focus. 

They have their eyes on expansion, their experience in Hong Kong was just too easy for them to not want more of a taste of victory.  Taiwan would be a jewel of economic gain and a treasure of access to innovation and microchips etc.

History has shown time and time again than when cowards back down from bullies, the bullies always keep their word.  Communists can't create so they steal from those who do.


----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2021)

Here in Florida's cracker folks they have a saying. Once a dog kills one chicken and taste it blood he will not be satisfied  until he kills the whole flock.


----------



## EMH (Jul 2, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> > Traitor Joe does not care.
> ...




The sick truth about afghan is best understood by understanding what w did.  The axis of evil comment turned the northern alliance against us.   Israel did not want northern alliance to win, because they were armed and funded by Iran.

Israel has no problem with Taliban in control of afghan.

Some of us "conspiracy theorists" think mullah Omar and col Tim osman were/are the same type of people frauds....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2021)

The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 2, 2021)

I am 100 percent against any war over Taiwan 
Just for the record 
I was against the Iraq . Afghan and Vietnam wars as I clearly posted in my history on here


----------



## August West (Jul 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.


Should we give the military All of our money? They would still be asking for more.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


Impossible                          !


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If they invade Taiwan…
> ...



Doesn‘t matter

Taiwan is an island and a Naval Invasion would be needed.
Taiwan has subs, mines, missiles,modern aircraft to repel an invasion

Even without the US Navy stepping in


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.


We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.
> ...



Such arrogance is common amongst those whose message amounts to:   Dont worry be happy.

Our military is being weakened by the biden regime in the name of social experimentation....it will continue to worsen as long as the democrats remain in power.

Meanwhile......back at the ranch:   China is increasing their military power as rapidly as possible....as some top US military people have said.....China is preparing for War.

America Is Not Ready for a War With China


----------



## August West (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.
> ...


We have the edge on China in the aircraft carrier dept. We have 20 and China has 2. Russia has 1 also. That`s the problem with having a large ocean protecting both coasts. We need a lot of carriers to provoke and lose wars on the road.


----------



## August West (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Sorry Green, but the military hasn`t resembled a John Wayne movie in several decades. Women, Blacks, Gays, etc. are all capable of doing what those white guys did.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Your analysis is extremely flawed.....Air Craft Carriers are out of date....will be easily and quickly destroyed by Chinese missles.









						Have China's Missiles Rendered Aircraft Carriers are Now Obsolete?
					

The vulnerabilities of the big carriers are real, and the U.S. needs to either remedy those problems, or consider an alternative means of delivering ordnance.




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 3, 2021)

And how do we pay for this war?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


It is not arrogance, it is a FACT

We have the best equipped, best trained, best soldiers/sailors in the world.

It is not even close


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The United States will not be involved in any war.  We don't have a capable military.  The only hope our formerly fearsome military has is to make the enemy die laughing.
> ...


The problem we have is that we do not mass produce quickly like WW 2.  China is us from that era. We lead into some tech ways. They are catching up. They put out a naval vessel every several weeks. The are building a next generation carrier that is similar to our large ones. They still need experience with arresting gear and take off technology. Unlike Russia as the Soviet Union they have endless potential for building factories to sell products to the world and us. The downside of globalism is that after an amount of time, the next competitor for top dog shows up while the current one rests on their laurels. Perhaps those UFO's are technology no one knows and will be used in any conflict if needed. There are countless trillions of dollars unaccounted for.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Your analysis is extremely flawed.....Air Craft Carriers are out of date....will be easily and quickly destroyed by Chinese missles.



Those same missiles, in the hands of Taiwan, will destroy any Chinese landing force


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Our Navy patrols the entire world
For the most part, China patrols it’s own waters

No Navy on earth is close to ours


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is the issue. Their Navy is getting to large for their waters. They are expanding. Supposedly they are negotiating with some Western African nations for bases. They are making deals with nations in the Americas and the Islands. Perhaps having a base in one of them is the future.  They were a power in the past. They looked to far inward during the Medieval era. A smart people.  1.4 Billion people. With a billion not even involved in their total modernization yet. So much room to grow. When the time comes most of those products will be to themselves. We were warned on social programs without tough rules. And now from the Millennial generation on they will be poorer. We were warned on trade deals.. and now in a quarter century or so China will be top dog at this pace. Our nation is counting on globalism with the rest of the Western Nations and many 2nd and 3rd world nations. Well we are losing on the home front.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Your analysis is extremely flawed.....Air Craft Carriers are out of date....will be easily and quickly destroyed by Chinese missles.


Carriers are not out of date

But they are vulnerable for the first time since WWII

And china has the capability to take them out

Hopefully we have countermeasures so the outcome of a war is speculative

Our goal should be to deter chinese aggression without going to war


----------



## TheParser (Jul 3, 2021)

The world has done nothing to stop China from gobbling up Tibet.

The world has done nothing to stop China from violating its agreement with Hong Kong.

The world has done nothing to stop China from claiming certain waters. (Hear tell the Philippines is planning to use all-female naval patrols. They think that the Chinese might be more gentle with women.)

The world will NOT do anything to help Taiwan except to express outrage.

I doubt that most Americans want a war with China over Taiwan.

So it looks as if Taiwan (with equipment from the United States, hopefully) will have to defend itself.

Remember how China had a disagreement with Vietnam after the Vietnam War and invaded that nation? The Vietnamese chased the Chinese back to China, which suffered a humiliating defeat.

Yes, I know that was a long time ago and China has since become much stronger.

But a guy can hope, can't he?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> So it looks as if Taiwan (with equipment from the United States, hopefully) will have to defend itself.



I don’t think the US ever intended to put boots on the ground in Taiwan. 
I don’t think they have to.

But we will put our Naval and Air Forces at their disposal. We will also provide surveillance, AWACS type patrols so that Taiwan knows exactly what is coming.

China would pay a heavy price militarily, politically and economically.

I don’t think it is worth it to them


----------



## August West (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> And how do we pay for this war?


The same way we paid for the Iraq War and the Trump tax cuts. Put it on the credit card.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If they invade Taiwan…
> Taiwan will kick their ass
> 
> Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically




Can you put me in touch with your drug dealer as you get really good stuff?


A small island nation beats Red Communist China?

I guess you are covering for your beloved XI.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Can you put me in touch with your drug dealer as you get really good stuff?
> 
> 
> A small island nation beats Red Communist China?
> ...




So, in your view…..the big guy easily beats the little guy

Reality is different. Invading an Island Fortress is not easy. Germany tried to defeat England with just bombing. Because they lacked the Naval landing capability….they failed

Taiwan has done nothing but prepare for a Chinese invasion for 70 years. 
They have bunkers and Civil Defense to withstand bombing
They have a modern Air Force, surface to air missiles, anti ship missiles, smart mines, submarines and an Army ready to repel invaders. 
They also have the US Navy at their disposal

Ready to explain how you think China will “win”??


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Red Chinese are not Germany cupcake.
This is not 1940.

Air and sea blockade.


Much larger forces.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


Yes.... in many ways.  The problem with allowing them to absorb Taiwan is that they will not stop there.  In a short period of time they will invent another " prodigal Provence " and lay claim to it...

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me in touch with your drug dealer as you get really good stuff?
> ...


It won't help....No matter what Taiwan has done to prepare China will overcome them in less than 72 hours in an all out confrontation where street battles and house to house gunfire play no part. The immense damage made apparent to them will render nothing less than full and immediate capitulation. They(The Chinese) will not respect civilian areas nor will they hold back any kind of available fire power no matter who gets vaporized including non combatant third party nations.  It has to be the US and it has to be a US that is not committed to transgender tu-tu wearing courtesy rules of combat. Yes you will cause millions of civilian casualties. 

 You're going to go head to head with China?  Expect every dirty trick in the book including bio hazard bombs dropped on your unsuspecting allies.....You DO NOT HESITATE with the red dragon....you unload a decapitation assault and you do it before he knows enough to duck and once you cut off his head you immediately launch another one to cut off his neck.....

JO


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> And how do we pay for this war?



The problem is not how we pay for it...but how can we win it?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > And how do we pay for this war?
> ...


There is only one way.... No Holds Barred and everything you got for as long as you can throw it....when they're down and look defeated then you stomp on them ten times harder for twice as long.  Then Maybe...only maybe they will stay down.  The moment you show one ounce of premature empathy you will have as steel sword shoved through your eyeball straight through to the other side of your head.  

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Damn straight....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



They face the same challenges in attacking an Island Fortress that Germany faced. In 1940, Germany was the most powerful Army in the world. They had the best Air Force. All observers said England didn’t stand a chance.

Blockade will face anti-ship missiles and the US Navy

Having a million plus Army does you no good if you can’t land them


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 3, 2021)

And with China gone, who’s going to make all the cheap shit for Wal Mart?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


China has to land forces to fight in the streets

Ever see the D Day Invasion?
Allied Forces needed thousands of ships and landing craft to pull it off.  China lacks those capabilities





The ships they have will be attacked by Taiwan aircraft, anti-ship missiles, smart mines, submarines.
If the US Navy participates, they will destroy them


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True. But then again all the missiles flying around means that the levels of responses become nastier.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Buddy...A war with China will have no soldier to soldier contact until after China has eliminated any possibility of losing to the US in that way. It would have to be after China has been crippled and we are sending in clean up forces.    This is frog versus sledge hammer.....a type of war that no one has yet seen.

Anything out on the ocean that has any kind of deck exposure will be underwater in the first few days of this confrontation.  We have superior air power and still have some bases in Europe that can reach China...

It would have to be France, England, India and probably Ukraine along with us and even then it would be close.  All satellites that don't have self preservation systems of some kind will be gone out of the sky in 24 hours.  EMP's will rain down on metro areas shipping will be ground to a total halt in all oceans.....we would be left with our subs that have their own hardened Nav-system guidance missiles and we would have to unload massive megatonnage with no holding back and it would have to be immediate.

JO


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Taiwan could not hold off china for 1 hour.  You are deluded into thinking that china would not launch or drop nukes.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


You are absolutely correct....unfortunately we do not now have the type of leadership to do what is needed .....Nuclear weapons....are only worthwhile if your enemies believe you will or might use them.....does anyone in the world believe that biden or for that matter ---any democrat would authorize the use of nuclear weapons?   of course not.

On the other hand China feared Trump might do that hence.....they did not threaten Taiwan under the Donald's watch.

However.....China realizes the Republicans may well take over congress in a couple of years as well as the Presidency next time.

Thus what many fail to understand is that this matter with Taiwan is very urgent....aka....China will make a move before the next congressional elections....wanting to take decisive action against Taiwan whilst America has weak leadership.

First they will try to cajole and negotiate with biden to let them have their way with Taiwan.....aka Hong Kong style.   

If that fails you can expect a military confrontation.....also what many fail to realize....if Taiwan sees that America will not support them....and already they are beginning to realize that....they will try to buy some time....aka....make nicey nice with China....hoping they can stall any military action by China until the return of the Republicans.  

Taiwan is ruled by some very wealthy people....their wealth means more to them than Taiwan....they are also very intelligent....knowing if China decides to invade Taiwan their wealth will be destroyed....hence Taiwan will not fight alone against China....no matter these empty boasts you hear.

What they will do is to attempt to negotiate a deal with China....something like admitting they are part of China and will ultimately rejoin China in a peaceful way....hoping to set up a system of kowtowing to China but to be able to retain their control of their financial system and their wealth....aka the way it was in Hong Kong before China ultimately completely subdued them with barely a whisper from the U.K or the U.S.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You should be a General


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


China trying to fight that type of all out war against allied forces would come at great cost.

Beyond the military embarrassment of taking such losses to Taiwan, they will face political opposition that will wipe out the global advances they have made in the last 30 years. 
They will also face a global economic boycott.

Why risk it?
China has too much to lose


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Really?
You underestimate what modern military equipment can do to Chinese invasion forces

China can’t bomb Taiwan into submission. Taiwan is prepared for it.

Landing forces by air and sea will face a barrage of defensive missiles and mines

 Chinese ships will just be targets

 China would not risk US retaliation if they bring in nukes


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How is Taiwan going to stop an incoming nuke, shit the Chinks can put the nuke into a boat and sail it right up to Taiwan then set it off followed by 1000 more missiles both conventional and nuclear.  Idiots apply western thinking to chinks, they do not think rationally as china is a concentration camp for everyone.

Come back when you grow uppy


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I tend to agree with you.....  they will not win in the end..... but if they decide to go totally committed our grandkids will still be seeing green light at night long after we are pushing up Daisies.  I see a few comments from those who think our superior technology will be the deciding factor...  It will not be..... The deciding factor will be Elan Moral..... our Military has been castrated and made to feel ashamed of themselves .... The Chinese are just remorselessly hungry in every way and have no limits as to what they will do.  However you make a very good point..... The lives of the Ruling class in China will change catastrophically even if they do obtain an approximate victory...they will no longer be living in unworried luxury that's for damn sure.

JO


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Wow, did the doctor give you pills for that


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


An evenly sprinkled application of tactical nukes will flatten Taiwan in less than six hours leaving little or nothing that can respond to anything at all.....think they won't do it?  I think they would.

JO


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Absolutely....what so many liberals fail to realize or understand is just how ruthless the ChICOMS are...not knowing the history of mao aka not understanding Mao....anyone who wants to understand the CHICOMS must first understand Mao and know his history  as in.....the CHICOMS today still revere him as  a god and explicitly follow his teachings and philosophy.

Another thing the liberals do not get is how obsessed China is with gaining control of Taiwan....they are absolutely obsessed with that which means they will do what is required to achieve that goal....absolutely anything.

Too many also have not kept up with how China is spending trillions of dollars to update their nuclear arsenal....as we speak they are building approx 400 nuclear missile silos in the western desert region of China. 

This coupled with their other advances aka especially their hyper-sonic missiles will make them the dominant military power in the world....we simply will not be able to keep up with their military advancements ....even if we wanted to....and the democrats certainly do not want to spend that much on our military....they prefer to reserve our wealth for the minorities and illegals to try and help them become the new middle class in America.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Pligger Nease?
You are the funniest sis.


Like Biden will lift a finger against his commie buddies.


Meth Hunter Biden will negotiate a prie for Tiawan.

Maybe a combo meal.

Hong Kong, Tiawan, and the South China sea.

Is you high my soul brotha?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Actually if China fears Taiwan or the USA being there china will flatten the entire country or island and use it for a garbage dump


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If China really fears that the USA will defend Taiwan, at that moment Taiwan vanishes


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"If"  ha ha ha 

Pussy Biden


Then Iran and North Koprea will make moves


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


You are right....if they think that is the only way to do it....they will do that or whatever it takes.....as of right now they are trying to convince America that they should not intervene....that it would be suicide to do so. 

Their main goal as of now is to take control of Taiwan through relatively peaceful means.....I think they will be able to achieve that.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So you want us to get involved in another war.

We can count on you enlisting then cuppycakes?


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


YEP


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The problem is that they will not stop with Taiwan....or ever for that matter.  China is certainly an elite and remorseless expansionist entity that will eventually need to be Stopped....and right now that's gonna be quite the evening chore to get done.

JO


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> How is Taiwan going to stop an incoming nuke,



Easy
By the US assuring China that if they were to Nuke Taiwan, we will retaliate


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > How is Taiwan going to stop an incoming nuke,
> ...



Yes....you are correct....now who is going to push the red button dude? It sure as hell is not going to be some rainbow colored lizard lady....

JO


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


I will be first in line
Will they take 65 year olds?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Exactly....China plays chess whilst the west is still playing checkers.   Biden cannot even play checkers.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Nonsense


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Another question....who controls the nuclear football?   Even the democrats are not so stupid as to allow biden to do  that 

Thus........What it comes down to now is that we ----despite having a huge nuclear arsenal.... have no credibility....aka...China knows full well the biden regime would not authorize the use of Nuclear Weapons no matter what they do....but they also know that the Republicans might return...hence they will act quickly in regards to Taiwan...first they will negotiate....if not successful...they will act militarily.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The West has massively stronger military and economic might than China


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Wrong again

Biden has made it clear he will support our military alliances.
Something Trump refused to do
Maybe we will…maybe we won’t.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


They're gonna take it and our China puppet will do nothing to defend these people.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


And half our population are weak willed pussies like you


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


The next World War isn't going to need conscription the whole world will be conscripted automatically.

JO


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The next World War will be Cyber


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


This is the problem when we allow our REAL enemies to produce the metals and equipment (chips, electronics), and drugs needed by our military and half our population.  THEY HAVE THE UPPERHAND thanks to the American left


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your thinking is stuck in the past and even there you do not know your history.

If you even casually observe the public plan put forth by China regarding their alledged plan of action you will see how vulnurable Taiwan is....not even to mention their plan would entail much more than what they have presented.

Anyone with much knowledge of modern military methods and capabilities understands Taiwan cannot stand up to China....more importatly even Taiwan knows that.

So what it really comes down to is will the U.S. gurantee Taiwan and China that we will defend Taiwan?

As one Chinese General said....."would the U.S. sacrifice Los Angeles to try and defend Taiwan"?

  I don't think so.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > How is Taiwan going to stop an incoming nuke,
> ...


The USA would never retaliate if the chinks took Taiwan.  Certainly not Xiden anyway

You are funny in a pathetic sort of way


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


The war with china will be NUCLEAR.

"And all your cities shall be laid waste"


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Still haven’t seen their plan
It was not in the OP

Summarize it


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


OMMFG


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> As one Chinese General said....."would the U.S. sacrifice Los Angeles to try and defend Taiwan"?



That is how mutually assured destruction works

Would China sacrifice Beijing just to take Taiwan


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


let’s see it


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


yep and they will continue to pour billions into DNC coffers for election theft of every kind.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > As one Chinese General said....."would the U.S. sacrifice Los Angeles to try and defend Taiwan"?
> ...


It has to be preemptive or it will fail.  You hit them so hard that they can't retaliate because that's exactly what they will do to us.

JO


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> ...



I think you are right.....China will take Taiwan in a similar manner as they took Hong Kong....make a lot of promises which will able biden to proclaim 'peace in our time' and then they will quickly break the promises they make .....just like in Hong Kong....they made a lot of promises to the U.K and then proceeded to break all of them....with barely a whisper of protest from the U.K.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you so fucking stupid that you believe that militaries have to release their plans on the internet to you because you ask for it?  Seriously you are severely mentally ill


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


OP says they have a three stage plan

Havent seen it yet


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


If China takes Taiwan it will be the green light they are looking for to keep going.

JO


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

If China is so careless as to provoke a war by trying to absorb Taiwan back into their spider's nest it's
not the just the US who would respond.
Japan, Australia, New Zealand, the Philippines, Canada and other nations would mobilize. And maybe even more importantly China would face a global boycott and suffer disastrous blows to their economy.

China has to be smarter than that. And Taiwan itself has formidable defensive weaponry and as
India is ready for a border war with China I would have to bet China would not be so foolish as
take on this burden at this time........even if the senile dotard in office right now does seem to invite 
China to do as they pleasel


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah...,,frankly anything they let out for public consumption isn't worth ten seconds of reading.....they'll never forecast what they intend to do.  That's for damn sure.

JO


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> If China is so careless as to provoke a war by trying to absorb Taiwan back into their spider's nest it's
> not the just the US who would respond.
> Japan, Australia, New Zealand, the Philippines, Canada and other nations would mobilize. And maybe even more importantly China would face a global boycott and suffer disastrous blows to their economy.
> 
> ...


The USA would not respond, Taiwan is just not worth the Earth.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Biden is a serial liar to begin with.....anyone that believes anything he says is  further gone than biden.

To be a viable nuclear power....you not only have to have nuclear weapons but you must be prepared to use them and use them very quickly.

China knows full well biden is not capable of doing anything quickly.....they know biden has huge problems making decisions....especially fast decisions.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> If China is so careless as to provoke a war by trying to absorb Taiwan back into their spider's nest it's
> not the just the US who would respond.
> Japan, Australia, New Zealand, the Philippines, Canada and other nations would mobilize. And maybe even more importantly China would face a global boycott and suffer disastrous blows to their economy.
> 
> ...


Yes....India is a worry for China...they have a very powerful and well armed military.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > If China is so careless as to provoke a war by trying to absorb Taiwan back into their spider's nest it's
> ...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > If China is so careless as to provoke a war by trying to absorb Taiwan back into their spider's nest it's
> ...


Okay...


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


China might be more afraid of Xiden since Xiden is not in charge to begin with


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Where have you been the last 70 years
The US has ALWAYs made it clear we will retaliate


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger Not since pedo Joe got in...he already basically told Putin that he could have the Ukraine and since he and his son have for years taken bribes on chinese/NK little girls for sex slaves from china---anything goes.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Not true.....I have it on good authority that when faced with a dilemma as to how to extract stuck toilet paper from the white house lavatory dispenser he quickly decided to forego the bother of wiping!  Quick and decisive!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL did the USA retaliate over covid?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


_The New York Times_ took a derisive tone toward President *Joe Biden* with a Friday story critical of his allegedly slow, “Socratic” leadership style of leadership.


“Quick decision-making is not Mr. Biden’s style,” _Times reporters _*Michael Shear*, *Katie Rogers,* and *Annie Karni *wrote in the piece. “His reputation as a plain-speaking politician hides a more complicated truth. Before making up his mind, the president demands hours of detail-laden debate from scores of policy experts, taking everyone around him on what some in the West Wing refer to as his Socratic ‘journey’ before arriving at a conclusion.”

Highlighting his age, the reporting trio added, “On policy issues, Mr. Biden, 78, takes days or weeks to make up his mind as he examines and second-guesses himself and others. It is a method of governing that can feel at odds with the urgency of a country still reeling from a pandemic and an economy struggling to recover.”

They also claimed Biden’s contemplative demeanor led to his advisers being “peppered with sometimes obscure questions,” with the advisers allegedly grousing that “avoiding Biden’s ire … means not only going beyond the vague talking points that he will reject, but also steering clear of responses laced with acronyms or too much policy minutiae, which will prompt an outburst of frustration, often laced with profanity. 




justoffal said:


> Not true.....I have it on good authority that when faced with a dilemma as to how to extract stuck toilet paper from the white house lavatory dispenser he quickly decided to forego the bother of wiping!  Quick and decisive!


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Retaliate means you need following conditions:

1.) You need to be alive
2.) You need to have been fast enough to avoid being crippled in a decapitation strike
3.)  When the " Give peace a chance "  protestors show up to object self defense you use refurbished Gatling guns to explain it to them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



You live in a fantasy world
I don’t debate fantasies


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Says the buffoon that works for pennies


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


No....and they need to....but nope.....rainbow flags and cupcake fags .....


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who are you that you call the USA they?


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Neither did Timothy Treadwell


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Timothy Treadwell was a schizophrenic who thought that he was invincible to grizzly bears


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


I am not military and therefore never presume to say WE when I talk about such things as it would be disrespectful.  "They".....  The US MILITARY LEADERSHIP and the DECISIOM MAKERS who are now a Democratic cabinet at the White House.....   " They ".....


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yep...exactly....see anybody like that around here?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


OK chinky


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


India only has to stay where they are and do what they are doing....being a huge worry for China
on their border and something that will take up considerable Chinese attention and forces.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> OK chinky


Your racism is childish and counter productive.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > OK chinky
> ...


OK chinky lover

Bye the way, what do you believe is being produced here anyway?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> OK chinky lover
> 
> Bye the way, what do you believe is being produced here anyway?


If you want to be terminated here just come out and say so.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > OK chinky lover
> ...


I can not have what I want because I want you to see how foolish this thread is, but then if you did that you would not be babbling about what the chinks should and will do.  Seriously if you believe that china will do what you think, or that the USA will respond as you say then you are delusional.  A thread about Elton Johns sunglasses could make more sense than this


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> I can not have what I want because I want you to see how foolish this thread is, but then if you did that you would not be babbling about what the chinks should and will do. Seriously if you believe that china will do what you think, or that the USA will respond as you say then you are delusional. A thread about Elton Johns sunglasses could make more sense than this


You could be right. And then again China might back down and decide this isn't the time to try
and swallow up Taiwan like they did Hong Kong.

In any case your racist blather is truly childish, not that I have any love for the CCP.
Try and come into the 21st century, if you can manage it. You're about as racially
sensitive as a bag of dirt.
Especially at a time when ghetto rats are attacking Asians.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> @rightwinger Not since pedo Joe got in...he already basically told Putin that he could have the Ukraine and since he and his son have for years taken bribes on chinese/NK little girls for sex slaves from china---anything goes.


Joe Biden's fucked up DNA and pathetic morals and behavior equals garbage in.

And Hunter Biden's racism, pedophilia and his own feral dumpster cat behavior equals garbage out.

How are the Hunter Biden art prints selling, I wonder? You know crack won't buy itself.
And the international job market for a fucked up, overindulged piece of shit can't be
very active right now. As our pretend president Joe isn't able to take his kid around with him
and fob him off on foreign nations anymore.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


How much is he paid per post?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Their alleged plan or the plan they are presenting for public consumption is in the first post.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > As one Chinese General said....."would the U.S. sacrifice Los Angeles to try and defend Taiwan"?
> ...


First of all for the madd doctrine to work both parties must beieve the other is willing to launch a nuclear attack.

Now if China launches a nuclear attack on America I think even biden would probably retaliate but he would not be fast enough to do it effectively.

Secondly we do not even have a defense treaty with Taiwan promising to come to their aid......Carter did away with that.

The absence of an American treaty commitment to come to Taiwan’s defense if it were ever attacked. Such a treaty, the U.S.-ROC mutual defense treaty, existed from 1954 to 1979, but the Carter administration terminated it as a condition for establishing relations with the PRC.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not enough, but for someone with no real life perhaps it matters


TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Only a complete moron accepts that the enemy gives away their plan.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

August West said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Theoretically they might be capable but they have no record or history of it....blacks ran instead of fighting in the Korean war thus Truman eliminated the black units and dispersed the blacks into white units.

Thus the Military is making a big gamble by thinking such a pc military as they are creating will be combat effective.









						The Problem with a ‘Woke’ Military | National Review
					

A push for progressive policies in the military bureaucracy threatens the unity and meritocracy that make our armed forces effective.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Who said they believed that would be their actual plan....certainly not me....I made it clear that is was just the plan they were presenting for public consumption....but it does show some of their capabilities...and thus it reveals that Taiwan would not be able to defend themselves.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If China is pre-emptive it means they have studied very carefully how to KO in the first blow.... I would expect that we would be effectively unable to respond.  Not sure they are sure enough about themselves to do it.  Three or four of our submarines left over is all it would take to cook the entire nation of China into an uninhabitable wasteland in the next several weeks after such an attack. It would mean certain destruction for them if they did not get it all done immediately.  

JO


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Wrong because even the public, any public would not buy this.  Again a thread on ostrich anal lube would make more sense than this nonsense


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


At this point in time foot troops would be more involved in the aftermath and clean up of the loser.... I don't think we would see any large field battles...especially in places that were too radioactive to survive in....just being there is a death sentence never mind enemy soldiers.  Imagine the release of bio weapons that make covid look like a mosquito bite.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOL....exxxxactly.....in fact you can be sure just for that reason that it is NOT the plan they would follow.

JO


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


There is nothing in the plan they are not capable of......but again I am not saying that is or will be their plan....they are simply presenting a plan to show what Taiwan could be up against....I think it would be much more than what they have presented.

Regarding what the public thinks....no one knows ... but this aggressive attitude being demonstrated by China will certainly have some effect on Taiwan's leadership. 

Especially as Taiwan is beginning to realize just how weak the biden regime is.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Your brain is made of scrambled garbanzo beans, it has to be if you believe what you read because you read it.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Yeah at this point the words are as good as missiles just for that one reason alone.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Is english your first language?   What makes you think I believed that was their actual plan to invade Taiwan?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Why are you commenting on a plan you have not seen?


justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Most of these deluded and simple minded liberals we see on here are actually more qualified to be president than sloe joe.......just one indicator of the trouble we are in.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



For the one who owns your debt owns you.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


You are commenting on a plan you have not even seen.....I just realized i forgot to put the link in.  hehheh

Anyhow here it is...https://www.the-sun.com/news/3203525/ww3-fears-chinese-state-media-three-stage-battle-plan/


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


We also made it clear to China that we would defend Taiwan if they attacked

Worked


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What has worked in the past may not work in the future.......especially when no one more than China realizes how weak biden is.  

Weak presidents invite aggression.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I am saying that this entire thread and the discussion within has less value than horse droppings.  If anything the chinese made the comments to entertain brainless Americans both inside and outside the DOD which it seems to be doing


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You kid are not the source of my information.

Play on


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



One thing the Chinese are not is stupid.....I am sure they have several reasons for publishing the plan....most of them would come under what is known as PsyOps.

*Psychological operations* (*PSYOP*) are operations to convey selected information and indicators to audiences to influence their emotions, motives, and objective reasoning, and ultimately the behavior of governments, organizations, groups, and individuals.

Those with some military experience have a better understanding of psychological warfare.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


If you think this thread is such a waste of time why do you keep popping in here.  hehheh


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Kid there is no published plan.  Grow up, not everything you read is real, and everything chinky published is for entertainment purposes only.  The fact that you keep referring to the chinky plan says that you believe whatever you read.  You are a failure, so pick up your bag and scram back to the hospital


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Irregardless....China's aggressiveness towards Taiwan since the departure of Trump seems to have some Taiwan officials very worried.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I am sure none of it is a surprise to the Taiwan military who have been war gaming this attack for decades


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Seems China has gotten more hawkish after Trump stirred up a New Cold War


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



So you have not seen the published plan thus you believe there is not one....and despite all that you have made a lot of comments about something you claim does not exist....I just posted the link...look it up.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Not a surprise but they are growing increasingly worried by China's threats and agression towards Tiawan since Trump left.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Sure but it does not matter, no American child should die defending Taiwans dog eaters.  China is so big that Taiwan is irrelevant in the big picture


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


China has gotten more hawkish since the biden regime came to power......has nothing to do with Trump but has everything to do with a weak democratic regime headed supposedly by a cognitively impaired old guy who is corrupt as the day is long.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You are seriously mentally ill, what you read is disinformation not a plan.  LOL if you were in the military you would hopefully not be allowed to hold a potato peeler.


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2021)

China knows this new woke military is made of soy boys and snowflakes and  LGPT.... that's why it has no problem saying what they  are saying about  invading Taiwan.

China knows the US these days is weak and it can win no wars.

And so....they say anything they want, and if necessary, do whatever they want too.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Irregardless of what you call it...China called it a plan....I tend to believe it is just a part of a PsyOps operation.

Have you ever been in the military?

If so you should know...which you obviously do not.....Decades ago the *army* hired civilian food service workers for the mess halls. It was decided that *soldiers* are professionals and it is not cost effective to have them *peeling potatoes* instead of training with the rest of the unit that day. It also helped re-enlistment.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You are not the provider of this plan to the World, if you think that you are the source of this your brain is seriously fried









						WW3 fears as Chinese state media reveals ‘three-stage battle plan’
					

WORLD War Three fears are growing after China vowed to invade Taiwan and explained how it would do it as the Communist Party celebrates its centenary.  An article in a state-controlled publica…




					www.the-sun.com
				




Did the Japs announce pearl harbor

You are a fool, probably a slanty too


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


You have no idea what the big picture is.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOL, make us aware O Grand Master Flash, just finish high school first huh kid


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



You just posted there was no plan....now you post the plan.  hehheh   

Thanks for revealing to me that I am not the PROVIDER of this plan.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   are you guilty of drinking and posting?????


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Previous Presidents of both parties got along fine with China
It is Trump who stirred up a confrontation

Another Trump mess that Biden needs to clean up


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


There is no plan, the enemy does not give away what it intends to do, you are a brainwashed doofus unable to distinguish between the real and fake. The plan is not real, it is one possible scenario that does not include the rest of the world acting. I would tell you to grow up, but that will happen, unless you decide to save Taiwan anyway


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They got along with China because they let china take advantage of us....aka stealing our intellectual property and being able to take advantage of us in their trade deals.

Thing were looking better then the biden regime takes over and everything turns to crap...China suddenly starts threatening Taiwan....no coincidence....they have grown more aggressive simply because they know biden will do nothing....most likely he is in Chinas pocket due to all the corruption between hunter and joe with China.










						Cotton Warns Biden Administration of Chinese Blackmail Campaign, Urges Economic Decoupling | U.S. Senator Cotton of Arkansas
					

On Wednesday, just moments after Joe Biden took office, China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs...




					www.cotton.senate.gov


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



You are not coherent.....stop drinking or quit posting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They got along with China because they let china take advantage of us....aka stealing our intellectual property and being able to take advantage of us in their trade deals.



Obama got along fine with China for eight years
Bush got along fine for eight years before that
Clinton got along fine for eight years before that

Took Trump less than a year to provoke a confrontation 

It may take decades to repair the damage he has done


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They got along with China because they let china take advantage of us....aka stealing our intellectual property and being able to take advantage of us in their trade deals.
> ...



You cite all the Presidents that allowed the Chinese to steal our technology, steal our jobs and rip us off at an incredible level.

Then you try and blame Trump.....get real.

Chinese `stole all nuclear secrets'



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/pence-chastises-us-companies-for-kowtowing-to-the-lure-of-chinas-money-in-limiting-free-speech/2019/10/24/2ad43862-f67a-11e9-8cf0-4cc99f74d127_story.html
		











						How Bill Clinton and American Financiers Armed China
					

Hi, Welcome to BIG, a newsletter about the politics of monopoly. If you’d like to sign up, you can do so here. Or just read on… It’s the 70th anniversary of the People’s Republic of China, which Xi Jinping is celebrating with aggressive rhetoric and a militaristic display of his ICBMs that can...




					mattstoller.substack.com
				












						How George H.W. Bush became Beijing's 'old friend' in the White House | CNN
					

Chinese President Xi Jinping has praised George H.W. Bush's role in helping to improve China-US relations, in a tribute to the former president of the United States who died on Saturday at the age of 94.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



In Trump we elected a man who was not suited intellectually, emotionally or experience to deal with China. To make matters worse, he decimated the State Department of experienced diplomats. He went on to ignore all advice from his own staff and our allies on how to deal with China.

He started a poorly conceived trade war that only hurt our economy.

Hopefully, Biden can undo the damage


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOL are you claiming that what the chinkies posted is coherent?  Militaries always tell the enemy what their plans are in your world right.  You must have an extensive stock portfolio as brilliant as you are.  Does Warren Buffet consult you?



			https://www.google.com/search?q=googl&rlz=1C1UEAD_enUS946US946&oq=g&aqs=chrome.0.69i59l3j69i57j0i131i433l2j0i433l2j0i131i433j0i433.1881j1j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
		


Play on poor boy


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


What are you drinking?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nonsense.....

Now some truth........Thwarting China on 5G Is Greatest Untold Success Story of the Trump Administration - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens










						President Trump Stood Up to China and Beat Them - The Biden Administration Will Give All Our Cards Away
					

A top US general claims that China has over one million people working on propaganda to undermine the US.  Biden has no idea this is even going on. American Military News reports: During a Tuesday hearing before the Senate Armed Services Committee, U.S. Indo Pacific Command (INDOPACOM) commander...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You aren't even old enough to drink yet are you.  But I bet you eat lots of dogs at the Beijing palace

See ya Foo Lee


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


There is help available for those who cannot control their drinking.




Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



I think you need help..........Alcoholics Anonymous


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You are funny, how many cats are in your freezer?  Have you ever eaten raw monkey brains?

MM Good


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Trump was given stable US/China relations that had been cultivated for 50 years

In less than a year he provoked an unwise trade war and started a new Cold War.
Stability has been replaced by chaos 
He promised he would negotiate something better.
He Failed


----------



## BertramN (Jul 3, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


Richard Nixon opened the door to China and Big Business began walking through. At first, it was the fast food giants, giving the Chinese peasants a taste of America. 

A decade later, Reagan, with the help of Congress controlled by the Democrats, established policies that provided tax cuts and subsidies that paid United States' companies to move their factories and machinery to China. 

It became known as "outsourcing". which was part of Reagan's "trickle down". The Reagan administration followed by "Daddy" Bush's administration, again, with the Congress controlled by the Democrats, provided the means for most U.S. corporations to move their manufacturing operations to China. 

Millions of middle class workers never recovered, since the wages trickling down were a fraction of those before the wonderful Reagan's "outsourcing"..

Of course, the congressional minority Republicans were totally onboard with sending high-paying U.S. jobs to China, Mexico, wherever cheap labor was available. Over the following decades, high-tech discoveries developed in the U.S. were quickly sent to the Chinese management in the factories manufacturing "American" computers, smart phones, video games, automobile control modules, etc. 

Is it any wonder how China managed to develop their space and weapons programs so quickly? Big Business has been providing the United States' most advanced technology to the Chinese almost as quickly as it's developed.

China's leaders know it would be foolish to needlessly take any military action against Taiwan. They, like the rest of the world, are carefully watching the United States' government destroy itself from within.

After the trump Nazis put their people in office with the 2022 Mid-term elections, the chaos that will be gripping this country will open the door to the Chinese/Russian alliance to annex what ever neighboring countries they want.

When the Chinese/Russian alliance is finished dividing up those parts of the world, the civil unrest in the U.S. should have thoroughly softened up the Western Hemisphere, making it easy to take.

So, don't concern yourselves with the wellbeing of Taiwan, it will be easy pickings once the orange-colored-führer takes over all decision making here at home. Look how well that worked out for the Nazis in Germany and their führer.


.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We need to get some of our manufacturing back. Being lackeys and saying that is a positive is not going to do it.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stable for the chinkies, you are the penny seeker on the net who does not give a flying fuck about the American worker like Trump did and will again


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Trump never cared about workers
Just ask someone who worked for him


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tell the people at his rally right now.






						Fox News
					

America is Watching.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2021)

Many on the left refuse to admit President Trump’s populist policies have provided massive benefits to working-class Americans. Matthew Yglesias argued at Vox that Trump’s refusal to endorse a federal $15 per hour minimum wage proves Trump has abandoned populist ideals. Progressives claim the Trump economy helps billionaires, not workers, and snidely dismiss his outreach to minorities.
Yet, during the first three years of the Trump presidency, wage growth was off the charts, especially for low-income workers and African Americans. The third-quarter economic data released Thursday confirm once again that Trump is on the job for U.S. workers.









						Under Trump, Americans Have Seen Their Best Wage Growth In 40 Years
					

More than any other president in 40 years, Donald Trump has benefited working-class Americans, especially African Americans.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## justoffal (Jul 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Explain why the trade mandates were unwise think carefully before you answer.
The previous fifty years were marked with placation, concession and willful  ( as in paid to keep your mouth shut} ignorance of heinous trade law violations....so um I'd LOVE to know what your answer is going to be.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 4, 2021)

Dusty said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


So how long have you worked for Beijing?

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I've been reading through his mbtu.....we got us a professional troll here.....


----------



## justoffal (Jul 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


It was all pay to play with those guys....they looked the other way while China pilfered copyrights, mass produced illegal goods and flooded our markets with them, Illegally pegged the yuan at 8 to one against the US dollar, violated very labor law, environmental law and ethical law on any book anywhere and stood there offering up the middle finger whenever they were asked to clean it up....and they still are ....Trump was the first guy to call them out and who actually levied some real consequences on them that were more than just words for public consumption. They responded by sending billions into our political system to finance an election theft with a small army of compliant, happily bribed traitors...both Republican and democrat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Explain why the trade mandates were unwise think carefully before you answer.


Why?
Because we already had low unemployment and strong economic growth 
Rather than team with economic allies like Obama was doing and ganging up on China, Trump picked fights with the world
Because tariffs only encourage retaliation and are paid by consumers 
Because they led to higher prices for consumers


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Many on the left refuse to admit President Trump’s populist policies have provided massive benefits to working-class Americans. Matthew Yglesias argued at Vox that Trump’s refusal to endorse a federal $15 per hour minimum wage proves Trump has abandoned populist ideals. Progressives claim the Trump economy helps billionaires, not workers, and snidely dismiss his outreach to minorities.
> Yet, during the first three years of the Trump presidency, wage growth was off the charts, especially for low-income workers and African Americans. The third-quarter economic data released Thursday confirm once again that Trump is on the job for U.S. workers.
> 
> 
> ...


What do you refuse to admit?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The follower responds


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2021)

justoffal said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


says the nerd who believes that the chinese just released their plans.

God you are a professional all day sucker yourself


----------



## August West (Jul 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Many on the left refuse to admit President Trump’s populist policies have provided massive benefits to working-class Americans. Matthew Yglesias argued at Vox that Trump’s refusal to endorse a federal $15 per hour minimum wage proves Trump has abandoned populist ideals. Progressives claim the Trump economy helps billionaires, not workers, and snidely dismiss his outreach to minorities.
> Yet, during the first three years of the Trump presidency, wage growth was off the charts, especially for low-income workers and African Americans. The third-quarter economic data released Thursday confirm once again that Trump is on the job for U.S. workers.
> 
> 
> ...


Trump`s populist policies put a hurting on this steel manufacturer.








						ATI's Midland plant still hampered by Trump tariffs
					

The joint venture between Allegheny Technologies and a Chinese company struggled in the fourth quarter last year because of a lack of tariff relief from




					www.timesonline.com


----------



## sparky (Jul 4, 2021)

justoffal said:


> happily bribed traitors...both Republican and democrat.



ouch!

~S~


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Explain why the trade mandates were unwise think carefully before you answer.
> ...


It is the pillars behind or that hold up the economy that is weakening. China is not our assigned slave state. We live off their cheap labor but are turning them into a major player in the world.  There are consequences to cheating your way to wealth. Ask Britain.  We have had so many advantages compared to the rest of the planet. The major player that emerged in the Western Hemisphere where no wars have been fought for a long time except for local revolutions at times. Two big oceans separating us from the rest of the major players in conflicts. But the politics of our nation has swayed away from the constitution. Watering it down and making it like the pseudo constitutions of other nations. Checks and balances are not needed in the Progressive Socialist world. Now we have wild swings in views with the Vichy RINOS helping the Progs as we move further and further left. Nirvana will turn into utter chaos after you attain total power. You changed the constitution with the help of the elites and globalists. A slow process that has gotten us to where we are today.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 4, 2021)

China paid U.S. media outlets to back China and attack Trump and his policies.









						China's State-run Newspaper Paid US Dailies Millions to Buy Media Influence: Report
					

China Daily paid several hundred thousand dollars to American publications like Time magazine and Foreign Policy magazine over a period of six months.




					www.news18.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We had the best equipped, best trained and arguably the best soldiers in Korea....the Chinese still beat us.

If you knew much about military history you would know the victory does not always go to who is the strongest.

We have stupids (Gen. Wiley being the highest ranked)in our top ranks and the top ranks are getting dumber as we speak...political hacks occupying crucial military positions.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



China wields by far the world’s largest military, with 2.8 million soldiers, sailors and airmen—twice the American number. Raw size is deceptive. Two million of China’s soldiers serve in the ground forces, where their primary responsibilities are to ensure domestic order and protect borders—not to project power.









						China’s Hollow Military
					

Article by Bates Gill and Michael E. O'Hanlon, The National Interest (Summer 1999)




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

Taiwan Can Win a War With China
					

Beijing boasts it can seize the island easily. The PLA knows better.




					foreignpolicy.com
				




The first craft to cross the shore will be met, as Easton’s research shows, with a sudden wall of flame springing up from the water from the miles of oil-filled pipeline sunk underneath. As his ship makes it through the fire (he is lucky; others around it are speared or entangled on sea traps) he faces what Easton describes as a mile’s worth of “razor wire nets, hook boards, skin-peeling planks, barbed wire fences, wire obstacles, spike strips, landmines, anti-tank barrier walls, anti-tank obstacles … bamboo spikes, felled trees, truck shipping containers, and junkyard cars.”


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I doubt you will be able to grasp the following as you have no military experience nor adequate knowledge of military history.

But for the more astute.......Don’t Knock Yourself Out: How America Can Turn the Tables on China by Giving Up the Fight for Command of the Seas - War on the Rocks


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

There are only 13 beaches on Taiwan’s western coast that the PLA could possibly land at. Each of these has already been prepared for a potential conflict. Long underground tunnels—complete with hardened, subterranean supply depots—crisscross the landing sites


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

As war approaches, each beach will be turned into a workshop of horrors. The path from these beaches to the capital has been painstakingly mapped; once a state of emergency has been declared, each step of the journey will be complicated or booby-trapped. PLA war manuals warn soldiers that skyscrapers and rock outcrops will have steel cords strung between them to entangle helicopters; tunnels, bridges, and overpasses will be rigged with munitions (to be destroyed only at the last possible moment); and building after building in Taiwan’s dense urban core will be transformed into small redoubts meant to drag Chinese units into drawn-out fights over each city street.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

he still must fight his way through the main Taiwanese Army groups, 2.5 million armed reservists dispersed in the dense cities and jungles of Taiwan, and miles of mines, booby traps, and debris


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with what I posted
Try to keep up


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> he still must fight his way through the main Taiwanese Army groups, 2.5 million armed reservists dispersed in the dense cities and jungles of Taiwan, and miles of mines, booby traps, and debris


No prudent military planner can dismiss the possibility of a successful invasion of Taiwan. The numerical advantages of the Chinese in almost every relevant military category are unambiguous and overwhelming.

https://digital-commons.usnwc.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2535&context=nwc-review


----------



## Godboy (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If they invade Taiwan…
> Taiwan will kick their ass
> 
> Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically


Are you really this stupid?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > he still must fight his way through the main Taiwanese Army groups, 2.5 million armed reservists dispersed in the dense cities and jungles of Taiwan, and miles of mines, booby traps, and debris
> ...



The question becomes, at what cost?

China will face stiff resistance, will they risk losing face if Taiwan drives them off the beach?

More importantly will be the political and economic impact to a China trying to be a leader in the global community


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If they invade Taiwan…
> ...


Explain how China will win
I explained why they won’t


----------



## Godboy (Jul 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There would certainly be political and economic ramifications, but how the fuck would Taiwan stop a Chinese invasion? Its a prepostorous statement.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You seem to think a naval landing against a heavily fortified island is a walk in the park. Taiwan has been preparing for a Chinese invasion for 70 years. 
There are 13 beaches that are accessible. They are heavily fortified. Taiwan also has 2.5 million reservists ready to be called up. They have bunkers all over the island to protect against missile attacks. Also, a modern air force, anti ship missiles, smart mines, surface to air missiles

How do you propose a China invades Taiwan?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


By carpet bombing those beaches and any other problematic section in the country. War is easy if you dont care about civilian deaths, which China clearly doesnt.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


I blame all presidents since FUCKING NIXON for not recognizing Taiwan as a legitimate country.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So, what you're saying is that all the air superiority in the world will still not win?

But, I need nukes and an F-15 to stop an out-of-control government?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Beijing knows it would be very costly for them to accomplish, and if they resorted to total scorched earth there would be consequences that might serve to weaken the CCP over time. The population in mainland China would see their government slaughtering at least hundreds of thousands of Chinese people, and an insurgency would undoubtedly persist  on the island for decades. All of which is to say nothing of the sanctions and political isolation that would ensue internationally.

Not simple or easy.

They will wait.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


We dropped more bombs on N Vietnam than any nation in history.   How did that work out?

Taiwan has been preparing for such a bombing for 70 years. 
They have endless caves, bunkers and underground emplacements to wait out a bombing


----------



## Godboy (Jul 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We avoided civilians in Vietnam for the most part. If you want to see real carpet bombing, look at what we did to Japan in WW2. The results are devastating.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Incorrect view of history
Millions of civilians died in Vietnam


----------



## Godboy (Jul 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes, killed by the North Vietnamese. Most of the civilian deaths (about 2-3 million) happened after we left.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 6, 2021)

America Is Headed to a Showdown Over Taiwan, and China Might Win​









						America Is Headed to a Showdown Over Taiwan, and China Might Win
					

A new Council on Foreign Relations report is a strong warning about Biden’s looming first foreign-policy crisis.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Repeating a lie does not make it true









						Vietnam War casualties - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> America Is Headed to a Showdown Over Taiwan, and China Might Win​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all comes down to is China willing to take the risk?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your link supports MY claim, not yours. How stupid ARE you? 

Also, i bet you didnt even see THIS...

_These numbers do not include civilian and ARVN military deaths result from the communist mass-internment, the refugee crisis and subsequent exodus of Vietnamese people after the __Fall of Saigon_.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Fail

Show me a source saying millions were killed after we pulled out


----------



## Godboy (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


God youre dumb. First, since you obviously didnt fucking see it, here are the deaths attributed to the US, though even those excessively high estimates still put us at only a couple hundred thousand at most, but more likely half that.

_"RJ Rummel estimated that American forces killed around 5,500 people in democide between 1960 and 1972, from a range of between 4,000 and 10,000.[27] Estimates for the number of North Vietnamese civilian deaths resulting from US bombing range from 30,000–65,000.[28][4] Higher estimates place the number of civilian deaths caused by American bombing of North Vietnam in Operation Rolling Thunder at 182,000.[29] American bombing in Cambodia is estimated to have killed between 30,000 and 150,000 civilians and combatants."_


Now, if you look at YOUR links subtotal of vietnamese civilian deaths at 3,200,000, that means 3,000,000 were caused by the north and south vietnamese armies.

_R. J. Rummel__ estimated that *PAVN/VC forces killed around 164,000 civilians in democide between 1954 and 1975 in South Vietnam, from a range of between 106,000 and 227,000, plus another 50,000 killed in North Vietnam*.[19] Rummel's mid-level estimate includes 17,000 South Vietnamese civil servants killed by PAVN/VC. In addition, *at least 36,000 Southern civilians were executed for various reasons in the period 1967–1972*.[20] About 130 American and *16,000 South Vietnamese POWs died in captivity*.[21] During the peak war years, another scholar Guenter Lewy attributed almost a third of civilian deaths to the VC.__[22]_

_*These numbers do not include civilian and ARVN military deaths result from the communist mass-internment, the refugee crisis and subsequent exodus of Vietnamese people after the Fall of Saigon.*_



So those ^ were the civilian deaths DURING the war when the US was there, which means the MILLIONS of deaths came after we left. 


...and i rest my case you stupid fucking moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


STRIKE TWO!

You still haven’t shown N Vietnam killing millions AFTER the US left

Why don’t you just admit you were lying


----------



## Godboy (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you fucking crazy? I leterally just did. You need to work on your reading comprehension. Also, what does that have to do with the US anyway? You said the US killed millions and i showed you that it was FAR less. You were wrong, admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I said no such thing
I said US involvement created a war that killed millions

NOW…STRIKE THREE
YOU Are OUT

Still can’t show where N Vietnam killed millions after we left
Now, looks like you are admitting you just made it up


----------



## Godboy (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you're blaming those millions of civilian deaths on the US?


rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You must be the dumbest poster at USMB. How could you possibly not know this basic history?

_"April 30th, 2005 marks the 30th anniversary of the fall of Saigon.  Three decades in which the Vietnamese communist government and proxies killed 7.5 million people.  But 30 years ago the people of America turned their backs on a just cause, confused and disheartened by sensationalized violence, biased reporting, and good intentions gone awry. They cried for peace and for an end to the killing.  *They thought that when we left, peace would come, and the killing would stop.  But* _*2.5 million would die from land reforms, murder quotas ordered by the communist leaders, and brutal political oppression."*

_





						30 Years after Fall of Saigon, 7.5 Million Murdered
					

April 30th marks 30 years since the fall of Saigon.  Three decades in which the Vietnamese communist government and proxies killed 7.5 million people.  With minor material support South Vietnam could have defended itself indefinitely, just as South Korea has for nearly 50 years.  Activists and...



					rebirthofreason.com
				



_


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


sorry
Not reading “Rebirth of Reason” propaganda


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


hehheh   Man up and admit you were wrong commie stooge.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The numbers are in your wiki link too, right there in the opening chart. They show how many total civilians were killed (3,000,000+) and it shows how many were attributed to the US (under 100,000). You must be extremely dumb to not be able to read your own link.

You thought the US killed millions of civilians? Tha fuck?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 8, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It is said 'right winger' is a paid poster.....who would pay that guy?   

He is consistently wrong, shallow minded and thus wastes a lot of board space.

Who would pay for something like that?


----------



## Thunderbird (Aug 23, 2021)

China progressing: Why Is China Building 250 Nuclear Missiles That Can Hit America?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2021)

Whatever war we get involved with today, I guarantee you we will lose.


----------



## lg325 (Aug 23, 2021)

We will be forced to use Nukes to survive.  That is my fear. I do not have confidence in those we have running things.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 23, 2021)

China knows that they gotta move on Taiwan while installed Bi-Dung is Prez!
They may never have an opportunity like this again!!


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 4, 2021)

China: We need to gain a country that has things in it that don't rust, wear out, or break. Peacful people will be there. Be at peace with Taiwan, no matter what. You will gain that prize doing what I say, yip, yip, yep. You will not be a sexless it there. To be like the angels is being immortal. Jesus is immortal.  Jesus is a male. Our bodies will be changed to not need to eat.  Eating is a thing that can still be enjoyed. God's kingdom will be an eternal dream. Don't throw that away waring with Taiwan.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> It is said 'right winger' is a paid poster.....who would pay that guy?
> 
> He is consistently wrong, shallow minded and thus wastes a lot of board space.
> 
> Who would pay for something like that?



Right now I am sponsored by AOC


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If they invade Taiwan…
> Taiwan will kick their ass
> 
> Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically


Really?  You really think this?   Biden has basically already said that China can have Taiwan...and fyi, once China start seizing countries, they won't stop...  which is why Austrialia is in panic mode and hates the FUCK out of  Biden


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Right now I am sponsored by AOC


I am not so sure that you are joking...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2021)

If we had a strong president that the Chinese respected and feared, they wouldn't even think of messing with the US.  But after watching the moron's Afghanistan debacle, our enemies and adversaries are on the march.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2021)

Roudy said:


> If we had a strong president that the Chinese respected and feared, they wouldn't even think of messing with the US.  But after watching the moron's Afghanistan debacle, our enemies and adversaries are on the march.



Not many countries were willing to sign up for George Bush’s nation building either.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Not many countries were willing to sign up for George Bush’s nation building either.


Not long after watching Iran's mullahs humiliated Jimmy Carter and the USA in general, the Soviets invaded Afghanistan.  The Biden presidency will be Jimmy Carter on steroids.


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2021)

Let China invade Taiwan....lets see how the Woke idiot Generals in America answer.....


My pop corn is so ready,,,,,


----------



## Batcat (Oct 4, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> .All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?



With Joe Biden as our President the chances of our helping Taiwan have dropped considerably.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2021)

Batcat said:


> With Joe Biden as our President the chances of our helping Taiwan have dropped considerably.
> 
> View attachment 547652


Biden and co. didn't give a shit about our own people and allies in Afghanistan, why would he care about Taiwan?


----------



## Batcat (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Biden and co. didn't give a shit about our own people and allies in Afghanistan, why would he care about Taiwan?


Exactly.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Not long after watching Iran's mullahs humiliated Jimmy Carter and the USA in general, the Soviets invaded Afghanistan.  The Biden presidency will be Jimmy Carter on steroids.


Apple meet Orange

Now tell us how AlQaeda attacked on 9-11 because Bush was weak


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Biden and co. didn't give a shit about our own people and allies in Afghanistan, why would he care about Taiwan?



After 20 years, Biden got our asses out of Afghanistan


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

skye said:


> Let China invade Taiwan....lets see how the Woke idiot Generals in America answer.....
> 
> 
> My pop corn is so ready,,,,,


Taiwan will kick their asses


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Apple meet Orange
> 
> Now tell us how AlQaeda attacked on 9-11 because Bush was weak


 as usual you’re being intellectually dishonest. Al Queda was a long term manifestation of the Carter presidency.

Bush was in office for only 9 months when 9-11 happened and no way could see it coming.  President blowjob Clinton ignored Al Queda throughout his term and then had a chance to take Bin Laden out and didn’t.

The Afghanistan mess is Biden’s own doing, nobody told him to abandon Americans and our allies and allow the Taliban back into power.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> After 20 years, Biden got our asses out of Afghanistan


Nice coolaid you’re drinking there.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Nice coolaid you’re drinking there.



Bush couldn’t get us out
Obama couldn’t get us out
Trump couldn’t get us out 

The Amazing Biden got it done!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bush couldn’t get us out
> Obama couldn’t get us out
> Trump couldn’t get us out
> 
> The Amazing Biden got it done!


He abandined our people and our allies.
He spat on the graves of our men who lost their lives fighting the Taliban.
He abandoned the people of Afghanistan handed its women over to the barbaric Taliban and let’s not to mention what will happen to the the gay community.  This could not possibly have been done worse.

But hey, we know you Democrats really really care about women’s and LGBQT rights!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> He abandined our people and our allies.
> He spat on the graves of our men who lost their lives fighting the Taliban.
> He abandoned the people of Afghanistan handed its women over to the barbaric Taliban and let’s not to mention what will happen to the the gay community.  This could not possibly have been done worse.
> 
> But hey, we know you Democrats really really care about women’s and LGBQT rights!



The men who lost their lives fighting Taliban lost them because of arrogant politicians who were intent on nation building in a country that did not ask us or want us to occupy them.

Losing more soldiers so you don’t have to admit you made a mistake is foolhardy


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> He abandoned the people of Afghanistan handed its women over to the barbaric Taliban and let’s not to mention what will happen to the the gay community. This could not possibly have been done worse.


If the citizens of Afghanistan cared about the loss of liberty under the Taliban…..they would have fought for it.

As it is, they only wanted our soldiers to risk their lives to defend their liberty


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> The men who lost their lives fighting Taliban lost them because of arrogant politicians who were intent on nation building in a country that did not ask us or want us to occupy them.
> 
> Losing more soldiers so you don’t have to admit you made a mistake is foolhardy


Nah, they lost their lives in The process of removing the barbaric Islamist animals aka the Taliban who were basically one and the same as the Al Queda, and were harboring and allowing Afghanistan to be used as a launching pad for terror attacks.  

All sleepy Joe had to do was to listen to his generals and commanders on the ground who told him not to give up Baghram, and keeping a mere 2500 was enough to stabilize the country.  But instead he chose to listen to the radicals he takes his orders from. 

I noticed you have nothing to say about the millions of Afghan women that will once again be treated like cattle, not to mention gays who will be thrown off rooftops and burned alive just for being gay.  You Democrats are sure for women’s and gay rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Nah, they lost their lives in The process of removing the barbaric Islamist animals aka the Taliban who were basically one and the same as the Al Queda that they were harming and allowing Afghanistan to be used as a launching pad for terror attacks.  All sleepy Joe had to do was to listen to his generals and commanders who told not to give up Baghdad and keeping a mere 2500 was enough to stabilize the country.  But instead he chose to listen to the radicals he Takes his orders from.
> 
> I noticed you have nothing to say about the millions of Afghan women that will once again be treated like cattle, not to mention gays who will be thrown off rooftops and burned alive just for being gay.  You Democrats are sure for women’s and gay rights.


It is up to Afghanistan to fight for their freedom and liberty
We spent 20 years, $2 trillion and over 5000 lives setting up a country and a military to defend against the Taliban.

They dropped their weapons and ran


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If the citizens of Afghanistan cared about the loss of liberty under the Taliban…..they would have fought for it.
> 
> As it is, they only wanted our soldiers to risk their lives to defend their liberty


that’s ignorant and easy for you to say from your comfortable couch here in the US, the Afghans actually took the brunt of the battle and lost 60,000 fighting the Taliban, and American soldiers considered them our allies and friends who fought bravely and were very appreciative of it.  Our abandoner in chief handled it like an incompetent moron,  not unlike his 47 year record of failures and mistakes, like Gates the chief of staff under Obama said about Biden. “he got everything always wrong”. 

Nice going, trashing our allies and calling them cowards.  Typical shameless comment by a Leftie.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> that’s ignorant and easy for you to say from your comfortable couch here in the US, the Afghans actually took the brunt of the battle and lost 60,000 fighting the Taliban, and American soldiers considered them our allies and friends who fought bravely and were very appreciative of it.  Our abandoner in chief handled it like an incompetent moron,  not unlike his 47 year record of failures and mistakes, like Gates the chief of staff under Obama said about Biden. “he got everything always wrong”.
> 
> Nice going, trashing our allies and calling them cowards.  Typical shameless comment by a Leftie.


Bullshit

When faced with fighting for their liberty and freedom they refused to even fire their weapons.
We counted on them to make even a token resistance to the Taliban to cover our withdrawal. They didn’t last two weeks

Glad we are out, never should have gone in


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bullshit
> 
> When faced with fighting for their liberty and freedom they refused to even fire their weapons.
> We counted on them to make even a token resistance to the Taliban to cover our withdrawal. They didn’t last two weeks
> ...


You shouldn't talk out of Uranus when you're ignorant of the culture and history of that part of the world.  Afghans are brave fighters that have been able to defeat empires throughout history, and more recently the Soviets.  Even today many US soldiers that served with their Afghan allies are raising money and other humanitarian activities to help their friends stuck back there.  Despite our Abandoner in Chief.  What a shame.  If we can't stand by our friends (and even our own citizens) then how can we expect them to ever stand with us?

Once again, no comment on the millions of women and gays thrown under the bus into the barbaric Taliban's hands, by Abandoner in chief.  Proof that all this hair of fire fake outrage over women and gays rights a just a charade by the Left and Democrats.

Such a shame, the country was doing in such a great direction until Sleepy Joe decided to mess with it.  Anything Democrats touch turns into a catastrophe. 









						The Old Cliché About Afghanistan That Won’t Die
					

‘Graveyard of Empires’ is an old epitaph that doesn’t reflect historical reality — or the real victims of foreign invasions over the centuries.




					www.politico.com


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> You shouldn't talk out of Uranus when you're ignorant of the culture and history of that part of the world.  Afghans are brave fighters that have been able to defeat empires throughout history, and more recently the Soviets.  Even today many US soldiers that served with their Afghan allies are raising money and other humanitarian activities to help their friends stuck back there.  Despite our Abandoner in Chief.  What a shame.  If we can't stand by our friends (and even our own citizens) then how can we expect them to ever stand with us?
> 
> Once again, no comment on the millions of women and gays thrown under the bus into the barbaric Taliban's hands, by Abandoner in chief.  Proof that all this hair of fire fake outrage over women and gays rights a just a charade by the Left and Democrats.


Didn’t fire a shot against the Taliban


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Didn’t fire a shot against the Taliban


Bullshit, how do you think they lost nearly 60,000.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit, how do you think they lost nearly 60,000.


How do you think they gave away their country in less than two weeks?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> How do you think they gave away their country in less than two weeks?


Biden pulled the rug from underneath them and they were completely blindsided.  Even our European allies were very surprised and upset at Biden's incompetence and coldheartedness.  Moreover, Biden was publicly was condemned by our closest European allies, the UK, France and Germany. Of course the media will provide cover.  I thought Biden was to make things right, instead public condemnation by the UK and the rest of an American president for the first time?  I thought Biden was to make things right with our allies?  What a fucking train wreck this presidency is, not a single thing he has done right.  Keep drinking that Cool-aid.









						U.K., French, German leaders blast Biden over Afghanistan: "We thought America was back"
					

"The people had a glimpse of a better life — but that has been torn away."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If they invade Taiwan…
> Taiwan will kick their ass
> 
> Doesn‘t make sense militarily, politically or economically




~~~~~~
China warns World War Three could be triggered 'at any time' after it sent dozens of warplanes into Taiwan's airspace as Big Lizzie joins TWO US carriers and Japanese warships in huge Philippine sea exercise​








						China warns World War Three could be triggered 'at any time'
					

An article in the state-backed Global Times newspaper said that 'collusion' between the US and Taiwan was so 'audacious' that the situation 'has almost lost any room for manoeuvre.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



5 Oct 2021 ~~ By Chris Jewers & Ross Ibbetson

*State-backed newspaper said Chinese people were ready to back war with US*
*Comes as China is becoming increasingly provocative towards Taiwan *
*Meanwhile, Beijing has been infuriated by activity of US and UK navies in region*
*HMS Queen Elizabeth was picture undertaking training exercise is Philippine sea*
*Taiwan's President Tsai Ing-wen vowed to 'do whatever it takes' to guard island*
*But she indicated that without help from allies, China could seize the island  *
*Nearly 150 Chinese warplanes have flown into Taiwan's airspace since Friday *
*President Xi has described the seizure of the democratic island as 'inevitable' *
Comment:
Everyone hopes that the shooting doesn't start, but all it takes in one error on anyone's part to make it go hot.
A nation's ADIZ is not their territory. Or does Taiwan's territory include large areas of mainland China? The Chinese flew their planes over international waters in international airspace. Is China trying to intimidate Taiwan? Yes, absolutely, but this is no different than the Russians flying their planes over international waters next to Alaska but well within America's ADIZ. Or when we fly our planes into Russian and Chinese ADIZs. This is a serious issue and should be reported accurately.
After the drubbing the Chinese delegation gave Blinken in Alaska it's more than likely they the are fully aware that Joey Xi is a weak kneed fool and will fold like a cheap suit if they make the move on Taiwan.... Notice Hong Kong was taken over with only a whimper by Joey Bai Dung....
Maybe Joey Xi's voters and enablers will soon learn that one can start WW3 without mean tweets.
If WW3 begins, There'll be no need to worry about Climate Change, there won't be one, just Nuclear Winter.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind



With a president like Joey Xi Bai Dung that will fold like a cheap suit. He's never made the right decision in his life as exampled by the last eight months of his presidency.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 6, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the release of his 'alleged plan' to invade Taiwan is designed to intimidate Taiwan yet the ultimate goal of China to absorb Taiwan cannot be denied and China will put more and more pressure on Taiwan as China is dramatically increasing its military power....though of course they still hope at this time to be able to absorb Taiwan without the use of military force....but one way or the other they will eventually do  what they think needs to be done to gain dominance of Taiwan.
> 
> All of this also puts much pressure on America as in we are allies of Taiwan....yet realistically speaking can Taiwan really expect America to come to its aid?


Their will be no world War 3 
Taiwan is on its own and was probably already given away


----------



## August West (Oct 6, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> With a president like Joey Xi Bai Dung that will fold like a cheap suit. He's never made the right decision in his life as exampled by the last eight months of his presidency.


Just how drunk are you tonight?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Oct 6, 2021)

CDZ - The growing peril of war with China over Taiwan
					

This article has been adapted from a lecture delivered by experienced U.S. Ambassador and Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Affairs from 1993-94 — Chas Freeman — to the Committee for the Republic.  It discusses the drift toward war over Taiwan and carefully reviews the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







__





						China will fly military jets over Taiwan itself, dare Taiwan to fire on them
					

Recent articles in the Global Times have strongly suggested  the Chinese Air Force will fly jet fighters over Taiwan proper and dare the Taiwanese to fire upon them. These articles are a crystal clear warning that China is dead serious about upping the ante against what it feels are intolerable...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> With a president like Joey Xi Bai Dung that will fold like a cheap suit. He's never made the right decision in his life as exampled by the last eight months of his presidency.



Biden is an experienced diplomat with strong relationships with our allies

Trump is a childlike imp who no ally would support


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Biden is an experienced diplomat with strong relationships with our allies
> 
> Trump is a childlike imp who no ally would support



~~~~~~
We can see that by the poor results in how our allies now have pulled away from him and how Joey Xi has handled the border crisis, Afghanistan, Iraq, Russia and China.
China's sabre rattling has teeth and Bai Dung will have to stand up or stand down....In this case Joey Xi has already been bought and paid for and will stand down allowing China to take over of Taiwan and dominance in the Pacific.
Another prime example:








						John Kerry Claims Joe Biden "Literally Had Not Been Aware" US-Australia Submarine Deal Would Anger France (VIDEO)
					

Special Climate Envoy John Kerry on Monday sat down for an interview with French TV hosts and gave a rare glimpse of a behind-the-scenes look into the Biden Regime. Kerry told the interviewers that Joe Biden had no idea about the fallout with the French from the US-Australian submarine deal. The...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



​


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> After 20 years, Biden got our asses out of Afghanistan



At the cost of 13 American soldiers killed and twenty wounded, not to mention the hundred of Afghans with green cards and SIV's killed in the bombing. 
The blood is on his hands...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> That's why he recently dissed France.  See::
> 
> 
> ...



More business for the US instead of France

In the event of a war with China, it would be the US leading the charge, not France


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> More business for the US instead of France
> 
> In the event of a war with China, it would be the US leading the charge, not France




Meanwhile Kerry tells the world that Bai Dung is not aware of what is going on around him.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Meanwhile Kerry tells the world that Bai Dung is not aware of what is going on around him.


Sorry
Not biting

Kerry said no such thing


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sorry
> Not biting
> 
> Kerry said no such thing



~~~~~~
You just can't believe your lying eyes......


----------



## Silver Cat (Oct 7, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> China warns World War Three could be triggered 'at any time' after it sent dozens of warplanes into Taiwan's airspace as Big Lizzie joins TWO US carriers and Japanese warships in huge Philippine sea exercise​
> 
> 
> ...


"Nuclear Winter" is a myth. In fact, there might be "Nuclear Summer" as the result of big amount of water evaporated by nuclear bursts.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 7, 2021)

Silver Cat said:


> "Nuclear Winter" is a myth. In fact, there might be "Nuclear Summer" as the result of big amount of water evaporated by nuclear bursts.





~~~~~~
Let's hope we'll never know who is right on the issue.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Right now I am sponsored by AOC


The church caused school shootings. The church is happy knowing about the big bang that people talk about. That would have been considered knowing genisis 1:17 with what that verse says. Set in that verse is not a bang of any kind. Satan went bang, when humanity fell. The church wants people to behave like Satan, thinking they are behaving like God. Muslims make the same mistake.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> The church caused school shootings. The church is happy knowing about the big bang that people talk about. That would have been considered knowing genisis 1:17 with what that verse says. Set in that verse is not a bang of any kind. Satan went bang, when humanity fell. The church wants people to behave like Satan, thinking they are behaving like God. Muslims make the same mistake. Satan thinks trigger. Satan wants god's image to destroy god's image. Don't do it. Don't make Satan happy.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> The church caused school shootings. The church is happy knowing about the big bang that people talk about. That would have been considered knowing genisis 1:17 with what that verse says. Set in that verse is not a bang of any kind. Satan went bang, when humanity fell. The church wants people to behave like Satan, thinking they are behaving like God. Muslims make the same mistake.


You are creepy


----------



## Silver Cat (Oct 9, 2021)

Just for lulz:


----------



## Silver Cat (Oct 9, 2021)

Is China's stealth technology real? 
A pilot of Chengdu J-20 said, that he was not detected by Taiwan's radar in their airspace.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Oct 9, 2021)

The _Global Times_ is the CCP’s “hard cop” English language mouthpiece, but as I noted earlier, it provides early public warnings that the U.S. absolutely should heed. See my comment #265 for further links.

General McArthur failed to heed warning signs that China would enter the Korean War, and foolishly rushed troops north toward the Yalu River border with China. The CCP today under XiJinping — and China as a whole — is infinitely more militarily prepared than in those days, and its determination to stop a foreign military presence on Taiwan — which it sees as an integral part of China — is far firmer than was the case in Korea.

The complete _Global Times_ editorial which Silver Cat excerpted and highlighted can be found here:




__





						US’ revelation of troops in Taiwan will only hasten cross-Straits war: Global Times editorial - Global Times
					






					www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> You are creepy


How? We would have people thinking they were like god shooting people, had set be in the minds of people knowing Genisis 1:17?


----------

